# Enterprise D real scale?



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Hey,

I'm building a diorama partly based on idea in one of Shatners trek books which involves a re-visit to the crashed 1701D saucer which is being taken apart and removed.

I could imagine being part of the clean up crew standing in the trees looking up at the rim of saucer windows.

Anyway, the issue I have is the scale of people - I've built it with 1/100 scale figures.

With the image below.....

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d134/maximumUK/Clidfdfpboard01.jpg

....it makes a person roughly slightly taller than the band between the upper and lower windows - here's one standing on the hull:

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d134/maximumUK/x1.jpg

He seems a little small, don't you think?

This issue is caused by ten forward being placed in the lower half of the saucer - my understanding is that the outer rim of windows was supposed to be one deck in total - what do you think, too small?

cheers,

steve


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't know .... I think he looks the right size. I am not sure of the windows and their scale.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

It is the "Irwin Allen Effect"! The addition of Ten Forward, in the position they put it in, increased the size of the D 2-3 times. They completely ignored all the design thought that went into the creation of the ship at the beginning of the show's production. Funny how people complain so much about the lower level not fitting in the Jupiter 2, when Trek did the same thing here......on a much larger scale. Build it the way YOU think it looks good, there is no right or wrong!!


----------



## hell_fighter_8 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hopefully this will help...


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

If this helps, according to Mike Okuda, the Enterprise-D has a ceiling height of 8 feet on each deck.


----------



## ajn6329 (May 25, 2005)

If it helps any at all, Bay 7, I think 10 Forward is located above the sensor band in the upper portion of the saucer. Based on the *forced* angle looking downward in the second picture, I think the scale of the crew member is accurate. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

How about some more pics? :thumbsup:


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Thanks for the replies.

I think it may suit 1/72 figures better ... oh I'll stick with the tiny people!

I threw this out here and ducked expecting a load of "whoa! those people are waaaay too small!!" but I see there is a universal sense of ambiguity regarding scale.

Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ajn6329 said:


> If it helps any at all, Bay 7, I think 10 Forward is located above the sensor band in the upper portion of the saucer. Based on the *forced* angle looking downward in the second picture, I think the scale of the crew member is accurate. Just my humble opinion.


It's UNDER the sensor band. Ten-Forward's windows are on the bottom of the room:
http://tng.trekcore.com/gallery/albums/s2/2x16/qwho067.jpg
http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/gallery/contimission/ten-forward.jpg

And shouldn't the windows have rounded ends?
http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/gallery/artoftrek/ed-quarters-1-2.jpg
http://tng.trekcore.com/gallery/albums/s2/2x16/qwho172.jpg


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Apparently Andrew Probert originally intended the rim of the saucer to be one deck (see attached concept art). However, with the addition of Ten Forward it changed the scale of the ship.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Opus Penguin said:


> Apparently Andrew Probert originally intended the rim of the saucer to be one deck (see attached concept art). However, with the addition of Ten Forward it changed the scale of the ship.


That is why I said, the scale of the Enterprise-D has to be trippled based on the placement and size of Ten Forward!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

BolianAdmiral said:


> If this helps, according to Mike Okuda, the Enterprise-D has a ceiling height of 8 feet on each deck.


Just out of curiousity where did you see that info?
Oh and the image with the man standing on the top looks to be the right size/scale. Atleast it does to me anyway.


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

John P said:


> And shouldn't the windows have rounded ends?
> http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/gallery/artoftrek/ed-quarters-1-2.jpg
> http://tng.trekcore.com/gallery/albums/s2/2x16/qwho172.jpg


Well the sets have rounded windows and so does the ertl kit but the windows in Generations have sqaured ends - so as I was going for a post generations scene, I went for sqaure ends instead.

http://www.modelermagic.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/kg_1701d_studio_model-022.jpg

Steve


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

irishtrek said:


> Just out of curiousity where did you see that info?
> Oh and the image with the man standing on the top looks to be the right size/scale. Atleast it does to me anyway.


The Enterprise-D Blueprints and the ST:TNG Technical Manual.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

BolianAdmiral said:


> The Enterprise-D Blueprints and the ST:TNG Technical Manual.


I have TNG manual at home. Do you recall the chapter or page number????


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

If it's any help, the labels used to represent the windows on the crash model did have rounded corners. They weren't squared off.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> Just out of curiousity where did you see that info?
> Oh and the image with the man standing on the top looks to be the right size/scale. Atleast it does to me anyway.


I looked on Google Images and found the picture. I believe it is from this site:

http://www.ottens.co.uk/forgottentrek/tng_5.php


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

charonjr said:


> If it's any help, the labels used to represent the windows on the crash model did have rounded corners. They weren't squared off.


oh yeah!

Silly, been looking at that miniature quite a lot recently - must have been blotted out in my mind by the filiming miniature style windows I was using for placement.

Had I seen this yesterday, I could have altered them - but I just coated it in a glossy coat as I'm going to do this as a rain soaked diorama.

Steve


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Rats! Well, should you do a second round, there you go.


----------

